# 54 inch rule



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here in Michigan, we abolished the 54 inch rule. Does your State or municipality have the 54 inch rule?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whats the 54 inch rule for those of us not in Michigan


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> whats the 54 inch rule for those of us not in Michigan


 
Can the mods put this in the "Any good jokes thread".


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> whats the 54 inch rule for those of us not in Michigan


AK- The 54 inch rule was a code that required any fixture within 54 inches of the WC on a wet vent system, be individually vented.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

No such rule here.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember years ago when we replaced all of the t/s faucets at a Red Roof Inn, having a 10' rule. There was an old drunk named Cecil that got put on my crew. He smelled like booze and terrible B.O. While he was working with his back to us, we measured it. 10 feet was the threshold before you could smell him. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I remember years ago when we replaced all of the t/s faucets at a Red Roof Inn, having a 10' rule. There was an old drunk named Cecil that got put on my crew. He smelled like booze and terrible B.O. While he was working with his back to us, we measured it. 10 feet was the threshold before you could smell him. Not sure if that helps.


This says a lot about your company's standards. Especially to allow such a person to be employed for them.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> This says a lot about your company's standards. Especially to allow such a person to be employed for them.


 
How can a guy that has "nipple twister" written under his name get ya upset? Roll with it.......


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> How can a guy that has "nipple twister" written under his name get ya upset? Roll with it.......


Oh hell. I am not upset, just responding to a goofy remark. Happy Sunday my friend.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> How can a guy that has "nipple twister" written under his name get ya upset? Roll with it.......


 
He also has a cat smoking nip from a bong as an avatar. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> This says a lot about your company's standards. Especially to allow such a person to be employed for them.


I often smell like booze or pot -- And I own the company.

As for body odor -- I take a shower every 90 days whether I need it or not.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I often smell like booze or pot -- And I own the company.
> 
> As for body odor -- I take a shower every 90 days whether I need it or not.


Don't we ALL!!??


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

54" rule no. But I think everybody knows the 42" rule.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I remember years ago when we replaced all of the t/s faucets at a Red Roof Inn, having a 10' rule. There was an old drunk named Cecil that got put on my crew. He smelled like booze and terrible B.O. While he was working with his back to us, we measured it. 10 feet was the threshold before you could smell him. Not sure if that helps.


That's the "ten foot pole" rule isn't it?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

What's an inch amongst friends hahahahaha


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I remember years ago when we replaced all of the t/s faucets at a Red Roof Inn, having a 10' rule. There was an old drunk named Cecil that got put on my crew. He smelled like booze and terrible B.O. While he was working with his back to us, we measured it. 10 feet was the threshold before you could smell him. Not sure if that helps.


Ahh... reminds me of ole easy money! "Easy Money" was an old drunk at the shop i first started. Everything was considered easy money to him. Hence the name.

Easy money was my Dad's helper at the time and came in on a Saturday to do a simple trim- out. Immediately pop's smelt him and told to sit in the truck figuring he'd let him sit it out for few hours.
When pop's stepped out of office he saw a broken bowl behind the truck and said wth Ron?!:furious: I thought I told you to sit in the truck!

I just want to help make some money for bossman! He say's.

Pop's say get in the truck and I'll finish loading!

They get to the job ,and when pop's comes out of the house he see's easy money pick up another bowl still in the box and watches it slowly slip out the back as he's tosses it on his shoulder... Crash!

Pop's put him in the truck and takes him home? Guy was a real boozer for sure.:laughing:

Sorry, I dont remember the 54" rule.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mr Swedish, 

I know what the 54" venting code is. To my understanding it was scratched due to toilets using less GPF these days.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Mr Swedish,
> 
> I know what the 54" venting code is. To my understanding it was scratched due to toilets using less GPF these days.


Y- the IPC and some states indeed had the code that required any fixture within 54 inches of the WC on a wet vented system MUST be Individually vented. You are correct, toilets are now 1.6 and some less and less gpf. By the way, the 54 inches was measured total developed length from the flange.


----------

